# 2/yo GSD suddenly attacks our other dog?



## 9646gt (May 6, 2014)

Our two year old GSD Lilly is the most gentle dog I have ever owned. She is a pretty big girl at around 100 lbs but very health. Yesterday I get a call from my in-laws where the dogs are staying. They said that Lilly violently attacked our other dog a 6 year old GS/Husky mix that is half her size. They have been around each other for 2 years and never shown any aggression. 

I checked out our other dog and he shows some wet fur from saliva but no bites at all that I can see. And he is half the size so she could have easily bit him. They claim it happened out of no where. Lilly had been with my mother in law laying down watching her work in the yard all day as usual. I just can't figure it out. Maybe my mother in-law missed some rough playing that lead up to this event or something? Any ideas? They both stay outside now instead of inside like they did before we got out of the military as we currently have no room to keep them in doors.

Both are due for a rabies vaccination as well and roam on a huge farm during the day but we have not see any signs of either of them being bitten. Just keeping it in mind as worst case scenario. Now my in-laws are scared there is something wrong with Lilly and refuse to let her out of her kennel (big enough to walk around plenty) until there is an explanation. Any help?!?


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it possible that they were just playing and the in-laws didn't recognize that?


----------



## LoveDogs (Feb 3, 2014)

Years ago, even though the dogs raised together were friends, one of my dogs bit the other dog pretty good. I took the dog to the vet ad the vet told me that she wanted to do a blood test on the dog. Here the dog was going through kidney failure. The vet said it's not uncommon for one dog to go after a sick dog.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

LoveDogs said:


> Years ago, even though the dogs raised together were friends, one of my dogs bit the other dog pretty good. I took the dog to the vet ad the vet told me that she wanted to do a blood test on the dog. Here the dog was going through kidney failure. The vet said it's not uncommon for one dog to go after a sick dog.


Sadly I would have to say, I have reason to believe your vet is correct. Don't think that is the case here however.


----------



## 9646gt (May 6, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. She said it for sure did not look playful at all. Almost more of a vicious attack. But at the same time our GSD weighs probably upwards of 90lbs (she's highly active and stalky build) and our other dog may weigh 65 pounds soaking wet. And the GS didn't even break skin and I know for a fact she could have if she wanted to. But my mother in law said she was latched on pretty good. I just don't know what to think and they are afraid to let her free in fear she may attack a person. I will be getting them both to the vet as soon as time allows. 

Any other opinions or advice?


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Attacking a dog and attacking a person are two different things! How long before "you" can have control of the situation?


----------



## 9646gt (May 6, 2014)

My father in-law said he let Lilly out again today and she wouldn't even wag her tail and she normally throws it around like crazy. She hasn't eaten in a day or so and she growled at our other dog she had attacked and made him nervous enough that he ran and hid under some farm equipment. We have a vet appointment saturday morning. Anything I should specifically ask them to check? I am lost as to what to do. These changes took place in her behavior almost instantly. She has NEVER had any type of behavior like this at all.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

How long has she been with your inlaws? Could it all be stress related is what I'm wondering (not eating, snapping at your other dog) going to a "new home" is NOT easy she could be extremely stressed and is letting it out the only way she can, see what your vet says.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 9646gt (May 6, 2014)

Liz&Anna said:


> How long has she been with your inlaws? Could it all be stress related is what I'm wondering (not eating, snapping at your other dog) going to a "new home" is NOT easy she could be extremely stressed and is letting it out the only way she can, see what your vet says.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


They have been there well over a year. They love it because it's a big farm that gives them plenty of room to explore and play so I doubt that is the issue. I went down today and I took her out on a leash and she did great. Well enough I let her off the leash for a decent bit of time and she ate as well. My other dog was a little more comfortable around her today. But he was sniffing her "lady parts" even though she is supposed to be spayed and he is fixed as well. I am wondering after some reading if the job was not done correctly and she is in heat and having hormone issues.


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

Hmm could be possible, if he is vein pushy she will snap at him


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Liz&Anna (Oct 29, 2013)

***being**


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

